# Baby Giggles has arrived !!



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Just popping in to tell you that baby Gigglygirl has arrived.

Zoe was born at 2.24pm yesterday, weighing in 7lb8oz.

Giggles said J was just amazing and that they are just so happy.

Lots and lots of love and congratulations.

Welcome to the world, baby Zoe.

Here is a link to the birth announcement thread....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197959.msg3101458#msg3101458

Love from Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Huge Congratulations Lisa & Steve and Well done Jane

Welcome to the world baby Zoe 
xx


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Lisa

I posted on the birth thread but just wanted to post here too.  So pleased that Zoe is here for you. 

       

Fantastic news and a great encouragement for ladies looking at the boards who are near the start of their surrogacy journey.

       

Massive hugs to J.  Will look forward to reading your birth story when you get chance.  Hope it all went as planned for you all.  

Enjoy every moment of Zoe with your dh.

Love
Carolyn xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Massive congrats to the giggly team.
Another beautiful SUK baby
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations to you all  

Well done Jane, you have made a dream come true  x

Enjoy every minute, it goes so fast 

​
Love Jo & Charlie
x x x


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Well done Giggly on your interview on Friday's Woman's Hour, within just 24 hours of the arrival of Zoe.  

Just found it through another thread about Natalie and instantly realised that it was you  

Go girl!

Carolyn xxxxx


----------

